# Guy will play Halo 3 for 72 hours straight in orde



## Flam9 (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.wouldyou72.com

Some guys I know made this site, and one of them is going to play Halo 3 for THREE full days straight.  You can watch it live on their site (check it out, it's pretty cool).

You can even vote on the poll that'll be up soon on what challenges we want him to do.

Also, you can make him do things like shoutouts or play with/against him.  You can pretty much make him do anything, but they'll probably ask for money to do it if it's big.  I'm not too sure but I just like the idea.

It starts later today, stay tuned.


----------



## loathsome (Oct 5, 2007)

You like the idea? Well, I don't - I think this is pretty fucking stupid, and it can also be dangerous.

Oh well ...


----------



## JPH (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...that's really stupid.

I'd fall asleep about after the 10th hour of playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I guess this may be...amusing...


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah it does sound crazy to me too, but they seem to be confident.

Either way, if they succeed that's pretty awesome, but if not I'd also like the see how far he can get.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

So, 80 times through the campaign?


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that they'll be playing online after the campaign.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Oct 5, 2007)

Hum why did they pick Halo 3 ?


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 5, 2007)

Woops topic title messed up:
Guy will play Halo 3 for 72 hours straight in order to win the game+xbox 360

And they choose Halo 3 and have been preparing since before it came out.  The fact that it's short, or exactly why it was chosen i dont know


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's gonna die, if a Korean kid died in like 40 or whatever hours than this kid will last 30 at most


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless... you know what movie where a guy is on a bus and if the bus goes below 50 MPH it will explode? Maybe if he got like a tape thingy and rerouted the cam so it would seem like he's playing; that might work


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 5, 2007)

They invited me over tonight.
No I don't think they will play a looped video, they're honest.
Enjoy to those who care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm leaving now


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 5, 2007)

Give an on camera shoutout to gbatemp!


----------



## Disturbed1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, dying from playing Halo for too long would be an embarrassing way to go eh?


----------



## JPH (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Disturbed1 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Wow, dying from playing Halo for too long would be an embarrassing way to go eh?



R.I.P 
John Smith
1985-2007
Crazy Dumbass who played too much Halo.


----------



## azotyp (Oct 5, 2007)

It could be interesting if he would die from hunger, or dehydration


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 5, 2007)

He'll die of boredom.


----------



## link459 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah he's going to die like that crazy asian guy at the PC cafe who played for 3 days straight...


----------



## Tanas (Oct 6, 2007)

I could just about play it for 72 minutes.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> I could just about play it for 72 minutes.


I will never play it more than 72 seconds.


----------



## Tomobobo (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> He'll die of boredom.


Ha!


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 6, 2007)

OBOY!

I will shoost him with my gun online later tonight, hopefully!


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll give GBAtemp a shoutout


----------



## Opium (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty funny stuff. I sent him a message via 360 and saw him look at it through the live stream. Strange feeling.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 6, 2007)

I just sent a message and they responded to me. Freeeeeeaaaakkkyyyy.


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 6, 2007)

I've stayed up for more than 3 days straight before so it probably won't kill him. I did it a couple times to finish making cartoons in time for screenings. I DID, however, start hallucinating vividly from sleep deprivation, so he might be temporarily insane towards the end.


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 6, 2007)

This will really mess with his eyes and hands, in a very bad way


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Flam9 @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Some guys I know made this site, and one of them is going to play Halo 3 for THREE full days straight.



...and the human species takes one more step up the evolutionary ladder


----------



## GexX2 (Oct 6, 2007)

(hint) The ladder is upside down. (/hint)


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> I just sent a message and they responded to me. Freeeeeeaaaakkkyyyy.


Yeah it's so weird. I sent my grandma a letter in the mail and she sent a responding letter back. Totally freaky.


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 6, 2007)

XD
They're still at it :/
I'm going to sleep


----------



## zombielove (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just sent a message and they responded to me. Freeeeeeaaaakkkyyyy.
> ...




Your grandma is hot.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 6, 2007)

It depends on how much he will be straining his heart.  If he plays as if he doesn't care, he may make it.  But if he takes in a lot of coffee, plays like he means it (like trying to own) and does make it to the 72 hour mark, he will die shortly after....I certainly hope he doesn't die though...that's one thing we don't need...more people dying from video games.  Jack Thompson will have a field day.

You have to remember every gaming related 'self-death' is due to a heart failure after an over endurance (and probably too much cafeine).


----------



## Nero (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow...

I mean, I can stay up 3 days doing some sports, gaming, and maybe work out or something...

But 3 days of pure gaming?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Streaming video they have up is 100% live correct?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> Wow...
> 
> I mean, I can stay up 3 days doing some sports, gaming, and maybe work out or something...
> 
> ...


5 seconds delay or so D:


----------



## blade85 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> Unless... you know what movie where a guy is on a bus and if the bus goes below 50 MPH it will explode? Maybe if he got like a tape thingy and rerouted the cam so it would seem like he's playing; that might work



that movie is called "speed" with Keanu Reaves (idk how to spell it, its the guy from matrix)


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually, they already failed to do the 72 hours straight, the guy who was supposed to do it quit on the 26th hour or so. Everyone else has jobs so they can't do it either.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 7, 2007)

ha! What a waste of time and webspace. Dumbass idea by a dumbass who couldn't even deliver.


----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 7, 2007)

haha heard your shoutout to gbatemp, flam. yeah!


----------



## m0nk3y (Oct 7, 2007)

lol i asked for a shoutout it was cool and then started spamming PUT SHOE ON HEAD !   PUT SHOE ON HEAD !   PUT SHOE ON HEAD !   PUT SHOE ON HEAD !   PUT SHOE ON HEAD ! lik 50 times


----------



## scootmcfly (Oct 7, 2007)

He already quit. Sad


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 7, 2007)

He quit, so now another guy is gonna try to beat 26 hours, and if he does, they and Alec have a 1 on 1 in KotH and Slayer, who ever wins gets xbox.


----------



## m0nk3y (Oct 7, 2007)

he said he loved gbatemp and other forums


----------



## ocarson (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL at posts guessing if he dies or not, and the hours he will last.
How many hours of videogames does it take to die? Sounds like a news worthy sensationalist story right there.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 7, 2007)

Why are you people so interested in this "achievement"?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 7, 2007)

I suppose because at 72 hours awake you'd be just starting to hallucinate wildly and be utterly demented. Humans enjoy watching extreme behavior like this


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> because at 72 hours awake you'd be just starting to hallucinate wildly and be utterly demented.



Yeah, I suppose that part is a lot of fun


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ooh, I want to see the steady degration of a mind live!! ENTERTAINMENT!!!


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I suppose because at 72 hours awake you'd be just starting to hallucinate wildly and be utterly demented. Humans enjoy watching extreme behavior like thisÂ



not really you just feel really weak and cant be arsed doing anything.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 7, 2007)

^ I doubt you've been up for 3 days straight then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your body adapts even if you have a few minutes of sleep, you've gotta be up the whole 3 days with no sleep whatsoever for the fucked up shit to happen


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> ^ I doubt you've been up for 3 days straight then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have done it plenty of times.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 7, 2007)

without drugs?

I'm not gonna argue with you but I bet you zoned out and had a micro sleep at some point in those 3 days


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> without drugs?
> 
> I'm not gonna argue with you but I bet you zoned out and had a micro sleep at some point in those 3 days



yes without drugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats fine you dont have to believe me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im a insomniac(im not kidding). 

The 2nd guy quit about 1 hour ago.


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah this isn't ending well.  Consdering I was the tech guy who set up everything and who was fixing everything, AND then had to be a commentator so the audience wouldn't freak and everyone else was being lame, I don't expect any better.
I'm probably thinking of starting my own e-radio like once a week discussing enews (piracy news, hacks, leaks, games, and all kinds of internet shenanigans).  I figure it'll be better than all those videos everywhere; you can listen while doing other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I'm glad you guys heard my shoutouts.  I gave GBAtemp lots of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



going to sleep now


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 6 2007 said:


> I suppose because at 72 hours awake you'd be just starting to hallucinate wildly and be utterly demented. Humans enjoy watching extreme behavior like thisÂ


Yeah, you totally start hallucinating. I've done it and it's scary. I don't know if anyone watching you would be able to tell though, unless you described what you were seeing.


----------



## Doggy124 (Oct 7, 2007)

If they make it to72 and earn new 360, I don't think they will want to play 360 any more.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Flam9 @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Yeah this isn't ending well.Â Consdering I was the tech guy who set up everything and who was fixing everything, AND then had to be a commentator so the audience wouldn't freak and everyone else was being lame, I don't expect any better.
> I'm probably thinking of starting my own e-radio like once a week discussing enews (piracy news, hacks, leaks, games, and all kinds of internet shenanigans).Â I figure it'll be better than all those videos everywhere; you can listen while doing other things
> 
> 
> ...




Ah well.... It was pretty entertaining to watch, even if he didn't make it to 72 hours. I knew he wouldn't make it after he was saying he could really go for some sleep after 7 hours. Haha.

You guys did a good job. I know if I couldn't keep talking/entertaining for that long. I wish more fun stuff like that happened on the internets. I hope he gets his 360 anyway.


----------



## yus786 (Oct 7, 2007)

its gone boring now, closed the page about half an hour ago

so did the guy in the vid actually do a shout out to gbatemp?

yus786


----------



## Mehdi (Oct 7, 2007)

I once didn't sleep for 2 days straight and I started halucinating.

I remember seeing some guy letting his dog out then when the dog started crapping a loading bar popped above his head and it finished when he finished the poop.

I swear to god this happened to me!


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I once didn't sleep for 2 days straight and I started halucinating.
> 
> I remember seeing some guy letting his dog out then when the dog started crapping a loading bar popped above his head and it finished when he finished the poop.
> 
> I swear to god this happened to me!



Thanks for sharing...


----------



## TaMs (Oct 7, 2007)

Well some people have died after playing 3 days, but they probably didn't eat/drink much.  i've only stayed awake for over 40 hours or so.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Hiratai (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I once didn't sleep for 2 days straight and I started halucinating.
> 
> I remember seeing some guy letting his dog out then when the dog started crapping a loading bar popped above his head and it finished when he finished the poop.
> 
> I swear to god this happened to me!


We alll care about shitting loading bars.


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 7 2007 said:


>









and i'd probably fall asleep after about 1 hour of halo 3


----------



## Flam9 (Oct 7, 2007)

XD at the loading bars and cat pic of failure.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 7, 2007)

If it were Halo 3, I would fall asleep after about 30 mins. 

On the other hand, if I were given a completed copy of Super Smash Bros. Brawl right now, 2 months ahead of everyone else...

GOD I CANT WAIT FOR BRAWL TO COME OUT!!!!!! GODDAM ALL THE OTHER GAMES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ok sorry got a little overexcited there...

But if I were given Brawl to play, I would probably last about 60 hours cuz I would be so #$*%ing addicted


----------

